# RISING SUN...copy MAC look



## snowkei (Oct 24, 2007)

hey ladies, r u ready 4 coming halloween?

I copy MAC rising sun look today--for a trial

here is MAC Rising sun






what I use

*[brow]*
MAC fluidine #blacktrack

*[eye]*
MAC paints #BC
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
MAC pig. #primary yellow
MAC e/s #passionate. black tied. gesso.
ardell lashes #114 & 115

*[lips]*
MAC l/g #bow belle






(photoshopped)


and original one









the other eye






and shining photoshopped one =P


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 24, 2007)

Fantastic as ever.


----------



## Jot (Oct 24, 2007)

wow. simply wow!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 24, 2007)

you did a GREAT job! it looks perfect =D


----------



## lil_kismet (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing short of AMAZING!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2007)

this is amazing!


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 24, 2007)

wow. that is dead on!


----------



## iheartangE (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW!!!  I wish this had bigger font so I could make that a HUUUUGE "WOW"!!!  That looks so awesome!  I love it!  You rock!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow that is so gorgeous and pure perfection!


----------



## frocher (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow!  Well done!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 24, 2007)

Amazing!!! Great job


----------



## bby112 (Oct 24, 2007)

you are AWESOME.  I love your talent and skills.


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 24, 2007)

sooooooooo cool!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 24, 2007)

I loooove it!! Girl, you and your skills. I'm madd jealous! Do more Halloween looks!


----------



## M.I.A. (Oct 24, 2007)

JUST WOW!
WOAHHHHHHHH

so beautiful


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 24, 2007)

Amazing job!


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Oct 24, 2007)

i have been wanting to see how this look would turn out on an actually face and i must say it looks bad effin ass man!!! i went out and got the colors for this too.....


----------



## _su (Oct 24, 2007)

such crisp lines. perfect.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG!! THATS AMAZING! i would love to see u do the other looks too


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow!  That's amazing!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! That is so cool! You do the most amazing thing girl!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 24, 2007)

thats amazing!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 24, 2007)

Amaaaazing! Great job!


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 24, 2007)

Girl you rock!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 24, 2007)

I freaking love it!!!
More, more, give me more.


----------



## snowkei (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks all <3


----------



## aalore (Oct 25, 2007)

wow you did a great job!


----------



## pichima (Oct 25, 2007)

W:O:W!!!!

amazing


----------



## entipy (Oct 25, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## masad (Oct 25, 2007)

wow..it looks great


----------



## OliviaChristine (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow, you really nailed that look. I love it! You are so talented


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Oct 25, 2007)

again your amazing. now i will try this so we can compare. haha.


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 25, 2007)

that looks great!


----------



## DevinGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Snowkei...I'm convinced you're a robot or something.  No normal human being could ever really be HALF as perfect & talented as you.  I mean wow.  It's not fair & if I wasn't so damn impressed - I'd be jealous.  Oh wait...I AM jealous!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously though, you are insanely amazing & everything you do is an absolute work of art.


----------



## shanidy (Oct 25, 2007)

that looks SO close to the original!  I love it!


----------



## KawaiMakani (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow!  What a great job!  I know that artist (Heidi) who did this face chart for MAC.  She is from where I live and used to work at the MAC counter at Macy's here in Hilo before moving to Oahu.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## Spatzchen (Oct 26, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## Jayne (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG what a patience !!!! 

GREAT job


----------



## Risser (Oct 26, 2007)

Sooo Hot!


----------



## mandragora (Oct 26, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 26, 2007)

awsome! you are so talented


----------



## saniyairshad (Oct 27, 2007)

omg im in awe of ur skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is frikkin amazing


----------



## MizzMAC (Oct 27, 2007)

awesome


----------



## snowkei (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KawaiMakani* 

 
_Wow! What a great job! I know that artist (Heidi) who did this face chart for MAC. She is from where I live and used to work at the MAC counter at Macy's here in Hilo before moving to Oahu._

 
wow it's so cool!!!she did such an amazing job!!! MAC artist are all creative and always give me inspiration!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although my look are always not practical, but u always give me some feedback! I feel great and I'll try to do more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank u all and love ya!


----------



## Dimplez819 (Nov 1, 2007)

Artistic!!! Great JOB!


----------



## JellyTot (Nov 1, 2007)

Amazing!


----------

